# Fat Furs Discord Server



## DiamondVoid (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello all~!

I’ve made a fatfur discord server a while back and am interested in seeing it grow some more.

Join if you’d like:
Join the Fat Furs Discord Server!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

No discord but good luck!

Keep representin' the slothen and gluttonous!


----------



## linkmaster647 (Oct 17, 2018)

i dont have a fat fur... but.... im into em.... heheh


----------



## DiamondVoid (Apr 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm interested! As long as chubs are welcomed (not into super obese stuff), and also if it's welcoming/open enough to new users, since a lot of Discord servers really lack on the latter.


----------



## DiamondVoid (Apr 17, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I'm interested! As long as chubs are welcomed (not into super obese stuff), and also if it's welcoming/open enough to new users, since a lot of Discord servers really lack on the latter.


Oh yeah, we’re super welcoming <3
Feel free to use the link in the post to join if you want :3 we’d love to have you!
Also you don’t have to be a fat fur to join, it’s for pretty much anyone but we talk about fatties a lot. And yes, chubs are super good <333


----------

